# Temperment Testing?



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm curious why you never see this mentioned when looking for a breeder. We always hear about health testing and titles. Are the tests not accurate or reasonalbe? Is there a reason why virtually no breeders take the time to do any temperment testing? I've seen a few breeder sites that list CGC, but these are breeders who don't show in conformation or obedience and don't mention anything about health testing. That leads me to thing that CGC is relatively easy obtain. I ask b/c it seems like a few of the top lines are rumored to have either health or temperment issues. With the health issues you can look at results, but what are you to do about temperment? You can't always meet the parents of your future puppy and sometimes a weak temperment can be the result of a dog further back in the pedigree.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't know and I also think that breeders need to pick puppies for potentional owners instead of allowing the owners to pick their own puppy. I know that sounds unreasonable to some but if a breeder is knowledgeable about their litter and they know each individual puppy's temperaments, then they know better than the potential owner about what would fit with each family. Every family's needs and wants are different just as every puppy is different.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

KPoos said:


> I don't know and I also think that breeders need to pick puppies for potentional owners instead of allowing the owners to pick their own puppy. I know that sounds unreasonable to some but if a breeder is knowledgeable about their litter and they know each individual puppy's temperaments, then they know better than the potential owner about what would fit with each family. Every family's needs and wants are different just as every puppy is different.


Oh so true!!! I am with my pups 24/7 for the first eight weeks of their lives, so if a potential client gives me the criteria they are looking for in a puppy, I am better able to match a pup to their needs and wants than they will be after spending a few hours with them once. It has worked beautifully thus far. Every puppy that has left here seems to fit in beautifully with their family.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

KPoos said:


> I don't know and I also think that breeders need to pick puppies for potentional owners instead of allowing the owners to pick their own puppy. I know that sounds unreasonable to some but if a breeder is knowledgeable about their litter and they know each individual puppy's temperaments, then they know better than the potential owner about what would fit with each family. Every family's needs and wants are different just as every puppy is different.


Totally agreed. We have had 2 litters of PWDs and for both temperament tested then assigned the pups based on what the family was looking for. I think it puts way too much on the new owners to allow them to pick their pup out. Other than looks and perceptions based on a few hours of visiting, what do they have to go on? Better that the breeder who has spent 8 or more weeks with the pups and gathered expert opinions figure out where they should go.


----------



## KCWood (Nov 20, 2009)

While I'm not a breeder, temperment testing was definitely the deciding factor when I chose my breeder. I wanted to make sure that the puppy we get would be the right puppy for my family, and just as important that we are the right family for that puppy. I don't want to subject a shy puppy to my children even if they are well behaved nor do I want to subject my children to a shy puppy. So for me as a buyer, I have more faith in the breeders who place puppies based on temperment testing over those who place puppies based just on deposits.


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

I guess we have to put our faith in the breeders to match new owners up with the right puppy. So, how would you know that you have a reputable breeder?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

dbrazzil said:


> I guess we have to put our faith in the breeders to match new owners up with the right puppy. So, how would you know that you have a reputable breeder?


Good question. I have talked to so many breeders that are so hesitant to do anything but sell their puppies on spay/neuter contracts because they don't know you and they don't trust you but how are WE the buyer supposed to trust THEM? It's one of those two way streets that many breeders forget about.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

dbrazzil said:


> I guess we have to put our faith in the breeders to match new owners up with the right puppy. So, how would you know that you have a reputable breeder?


In my experience, temperament testing is often the mark of a more reputable breeder. Breeders who just let you put a deposit on any old puppy that peaks your interest tend to be those I wouldn't go with. Not that temperament testing is the be all and end all, but my experience has been that most breedrs who temperament test are breeders I would be more likely to consider.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I think temperament testing lets you know who is doing their homework and who isn't. What I hate is when breeders will say "oh all of my puppies are outgoing and wonderful with everyone." It's ridiculous to think that each one of these puppies isn't different and that's where temperament testing comes into play. It gives you a foundation of what each individual's personality is like so that you can match correctly home to puppy.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

First, I do temperament test my puppies at 7 weeks old and I've also at times, retested close to a week later if there is anything rather 'out', as you never know if that pup had an 'issue'going on at that moment it was their turn. (Being tired has been one thing I've noticed. Figure you are testing a litter of 12... that one at the end! lol!) I know them so very well, spending day and night with them as I do, so I'll also see if something was off. (I've always been right too!) 

I have not had a shy puppy but I have had puppies that were more sensitive. I will keep a puppy for as long as it takes for the right home for it comes along, be it she is suppose to go to a performance home or meant to live in a quiet home with a retired couple, etc. The puppy's well being comes first. Doing things this way I can feel assured everyone will be happy.

Question was, how do you trust the breeder? A couple of things, contact people who have puppies from them. And if you live anywhere local to them, pay them a visit, meet at a park or something. Next, visit the breeder's home and the dogs... especially the sire and dam of the said puppy. I know it's not always possible, but maybe you can send someone for you. 

Just as I need to look into the type of home the puppy will be going into, you can do the same with the breeder. I don't groom my own dogs, they see groomers here in town, so there is a reference... my dog sitter/s... another one. Don't be shy about asking for 'their' references!

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Lovedbypoodles (Nov 4, 2009)

I totally Agree!!!! 
With all my puppies I test at 6wks then at 8 wks. I do not however do the test myself. I get someone who does the tests regularly that the pups do not know. I also hold onto a pup until it's home comes along and I have no problem telling a family or individual that I don't have the pup for him/her. I then refer he/she to another breeder. 
I try to match family to puppys personality. And I've had only sucess!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes, the test is not considered accurate if the puppy has met that tester already and they are to be in a room/area they've never been before.
So you have strange smells... and things they've never seen before.
I have had some tests run in a room where there is large mirrored wardrobe closet doors and it's so funny to see them wanting to look at themselves, yet need to focus on the tester. Not fair!  

I use an experienced dog trainer who is AKC certified for Good Citizenship and also teaches tracking... and is involved in sporting dog breeds. I love that she also includes tests for natural hunting instincts as some poodles have them.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Very interesting. What about some sort of certification for the parents? (GGC, TT) Is there a reason why this isn't expected from breeders?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> Very interesting. What about some sort of certification for the parents? (GGC, TT) Is there a reason why this isn't expected from breeders?


I personally don't put much stock in CGC. Our first PWD was VERY dog aggressive yet passed his CGC with flying colours. So I wouldn't be that impressed even if both parents had their CGC. The only way to really know temperament is to find a breeder who seems trustworthy and talk to them about their dogs/ lines. If you can also talk to others about the dogs/ lines, so much the better!


----------

